# Cold Smoke Generator for the MES



## bud lite

Thanks to FastEddie for the idea of a "Homebrew Cold Smoke Generator."

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79811

and

http://www.transpave-showcase.com/smoke/ 

Here is my version of........  The Cold Smoke Generator...for the MES.

Stainless Steel bottle from Big Lots.  $3.   WalMart has one for $6.  Shop around.
Brass Hose Barb Adapter $3 at Home Depot.  1/8" Barb x 1/4" MIP
Drill slightly undersize hole and thread it in.

Attachment 22600

Cut off top with Dremil Tool.  Fine tooth hacksaw should work.

Attachment 22601

Ready to assemble.  Screen goes in.  Made from piece of gutter screening with plastic coating burned off.
A few wood chips and one completely lit (grey all over) charcoal.  Very important to get "white ash all the way around" it.  I used a propane torch.
More wood chips.  Small wood chunks.  Fill it up.
3 in. elbow goes on.

Attachment 22602

Test run.  Working good.  Small air pump.  WalMart $6.  
"Hinge air valve" was not needed and removed.

Attachment 22603

MES chip chute is not used.  MES power cord is unplugged.

Attachment 22604

Takes 10 - 15 minutes to "Gen Up"  Now we're smoking.

Attachment 22605

Cheese in MES.

Attachment 22606

Smoked for 5 hours with Apple wood.  Into Vac Seal bag for 2 weeks.  

Having smoked cheese before, I expect this to be very good.


----------



## beer-b-q

Nice Job on the smoke generator... My question is does it have insulation in it or is it solid stainless steel?




Did you notice the guest in the lower left?  PETA will be after you if you smoked him,  Like they did Obama for swating one during a news conference... LOL


----------



## downstatesmoker

that's great.  How does this affect temp control?


----------



## pantherfan83

I'm guessing for cheese he didn't turn the MES on.


----------



## downstatesmoker

I'm just wondering if the smoke makes the chamber warmer or not.  I'd like to do a cold smoke to make Lox which I've seen anywhere from 60 degrees to 90 degrees.


----------



## gnubee

Considering the two probes My guess is that he did. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





For doing some smoked salmon. I attached my smoke daddy to the MES without drilling any holes in it. I drilled a hole through the top and bottom of a cambell soup can. stuck the smoke daddy pipe thru the can. The can is the exact size of the Mes wood chip tray hole. Supported the weight of the smoke daddy on 2 bricks an viola cold smoke. I just take it out and replace it with the wood chip tray when I do Meats at 230f. 

Works for me!

I do like Fast Eddies idea for a cheap and easy to make cold smoke generator. Pretty sure I gave him points for it.


----------



## target

No I dont think MES is on.  I cant imagine one brisquette and some wood heat the whole box up above 100 degrees??


----------



## bud lite

I'll try to answer questions.

The MES is NOT on, not even plugged in.

The inside temp of the MES increased about 2 degrees F due to the smoke.

There is NO insulation in the SS bottle.  Just thin SS wall.  It does get hot.

I didn't notice the fly till after the picture was taken.  Don't know if he was smoked or not.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used two probes because I wanted to compare them.  Besides, when you have these toys, you have to play with them.  

I plan to do this again.    

Did I miss anything?


----------



## pantherfan83

I don't think so.  Thanks!

Did you have to re-fill the generator with chips/charcoal, or did it last the whole 5 hours?


----------



## bud lite

I did not re-fill it.  Lasted 5 hours.


----------



## gruelurks

That's a great idea, I love it.

// pulls out notepad and makes shopping list


----------



## scubadoo97

This is really cool.

I've been using the tin can/ soldering iron method for cold smoke.  I wonder if this can be adapted to continue to use the soldering iron as the heat source but incorporate the air pump and pump the smoke up through the chip tray hole the same way.  The air pump would help to keep the chips burning.


----------



## hounds51




----------



## hounds51

Oh by the way no external air pump needed, just good old draft!!!!!


----------



## scubadoo97

I just made a couple of cold smoke generators using a modified Bud Lite method.  I found a stainless cocktail shaker for 5 bucks but made a prototype using a tin can.  I put the hose barb adaptor in the bottom and used my soldering iron as the heat source so I don't have to bother with charcoal and a torch to light it.  It's working like a charm.  I'm currently smoking a 3.3 lb side of salmon.  The ambient temp in the MES is hardly changed although the can and elbow are quite hot.  Photos to come when I can find where my wife put the camera


----------



## scubadoo97

Here's my prototype with a tin can and soldering iron.  The brass barb fitting is in the bottom of the can.



You can see the smoke rolling out of the MES


----------



## gruelurks

How do you set the iron and wood chip an up? Do you just drop the iron in the can with a pile of chips?


----------



## scubadoo97

The basic tin can/soldering iron method uses a basic 15 oz tin can. Make sure you toast this over an open flame to burn off all coatings. This can was a can of Thai coconut milk. It fit perfectly but instead of a paper label it was a painted can. I had to burn all this off and lighly sand away any residue. It should also be mentioned that the soldering iron be new so there is no lead exposure.

In the video that shows how to make this type smoke generator they leave the lid parially attached and drill a hole in the lid and insert the soldering iron. The can is filled with chips or pellets and the iron inserted.  The can is layed on it's side and smokes away.  Simple easy and cheap

I've have instead drilled a hole near the bottom and inserted the iron there so the can will stand upright in my smoker as can be seen in this photo below



For this external method I placed a screen over the air suppy and drilled a hole in the can just higher than that and inserted the iron. 

Here is my rig with the cocktail shaker. I have not drilled the hole for the soldering iron yet


----------



## beer-b-q

It appears we have a budding group of Inventors here at SMF...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe we should have our own Research and Development Division...


----------



## tjw in kans

i tried the soldering iron method yesterday, chips started smoldering after 15 minutes, went out to unplug and noticed the handle had almost melted off. looks like i should have made sure a chip was directly contacting the the tip and unplug it a lot sooner.


----------



## scubadoo97

I've never had that happen and I've smoked for 3+ hours with the soldering iron going the entire time.  The handle doesn't even get warm.  What did you do different from the way I have mine set up in the pictures above?  Or could the brand of soldering iron make a difference.  Mine is a cheap Weller brand.


----------



## tjw in kans

the only thing different, i have been using a 3/16 inch thick steel cylinder and a 20 year old Weller, made in USA. maybe the cylinder thickness wouldnt let the heat dissipate and caused the iron to overheat. got me a can ready tonight and will try a harbor freight chineese iron and see what happens. my 30 year old propane torch tip crapped out,and i cant light a lump of charcoal or chunk of hickory with out getting involved.


----------



## ellisair




----------



## dougmays

do you put the lit piece on the top or bottom (under or above wood chips)


----------



## ellisair

I just made the one in the picture above yesterday out of a stainless steel cocktail shaker from target and a couple of fittings from Lowes. Works like a CHAMP! I just heated a piece of charcoal on the side burner of my grill (only took a minute or two to begin turning to ash). I then dropped it in and placed wood chips on top of the burning charcoal. This thing poured smoke for over three hours. There is a hole on the bottom of the cup to allow for airflow.

I'll publish specific build instructions, if anyone is interested.

Semper Fi,

Bob


----------



## ellisair

I was able to do this in one day, between Target and Lowes. I went to Target and bought a stainless steel cocktail shaker. I looked at a bunch of other stainless stuff, like coffee mugs. However, they were insulated and I wanted a single layer of stainless. Then I bought everything else at Lowes.

I drilled a 1/2" hole in the middle of the bottom of the cup (that is really hard stuff!). I then bought a stainless bathtub drain screen to provide some room between the inside of the hole and the burning woodchips.

I then took a 3/4" T-fitting, a 4" piece of pipe, and the hose reducer thing (selected because the inner diameter was just enough to allow a small copper tubing to slide in and out. There was a little space left, but I found some small o-rings in the bathroom faucet isle which are PERFECT to seal the small tube inside the reducer.

I mounted the t-fitting to the top of the shaker lid (after popping out the shaker lid screen). There are many ways to do this with a large washer on the inside, or by welding a plug to the cap and drilling a 3/4" hole. Once the cap is assembled, it is really done.

To operate, I took a piece of charcoal and heated it up on the burner of my outdoor grill (5 minutes max). I then took the cup, made sure the bathroom drain screen was in place in the bottom, and I dropped the charcoal into the bottom. Then I filled the cup with dry woodchips (haven't tried anything else yet), put the cap on, and turned on the aquarium pump I use to keep baitfish alive on my dock. Now I had to slide the copper tubing back and forth to find the "sweet spot" which allowed a venturi effect to pull the smoke out the large diameter tube. Once I found it, I sat back for three hours and watched it go.

Very simple design and assembly which works beautifully.Tonight I will be mounting it to my new 40" MES and I will be in business.

I hope this helps.

Semper Fi,

Bob


----------



## ellisair

Here is the above mentioned setup installed on my MES 40.


----------



## elkmaster101

she smokes (cold 102 to 105 deg.)   

fierbox is 12' away  duct travels thru the ground and up to the center of the house thro a 6" clay tile


----------



## elkmaster101

she smokes (cold 102 to 105 deg.)   

fierbox is 12' away  duct travels thru the ground and up to the center of the house thro a 6" clay tile


----------



## ellisair

Beautiful Smoker ElkMaster!!!


----------



## grasshopper

Very new to cold smoking. Are the chips soaked or dry, and what type of chips for cheese. Thanks Mike


----------



## tonja699

that looks so cool ! I really would like to bulid one and giver a try !


----------



## hkeiner

Great designs in the these "external" cold smoke generators. Just wondering how these compare with using an AMNS (with dust) or and AMNPS (with pellets) which sit inside the box for cold smoking cheese and similar. Does the AMNS/AMNPS heat up the inside of the MES box too much?  I ask because I want to try cold smoking some cheeses and already have an AMNS and AMNPS. I would make the effort, however, to fabricate an external cold smoker, like the examples in this thread, if it would be much better for cold smoking cheese and similar.


----------



## daveomak

hkeiner said:


> Great designs in the these "external" cold smoke generators. Just wondering how these compare with using an AMNS (with dust) or and AMNPS (with pellets) which sit inside the box for cold smoking cheese and similar. Does the AMNS/AMNPS heat up the inside of the MES box too much?  I ask because I want to try cold smoking some cheeses and already have an AMNS and AMNPS. I would make the effort, however, to fabricate an external cold smoker, like the examples in this thread, if it would be much better for cold smoking cheese and similar.


hkeiner, evening....  the AMNS or AMNPS  with dust generates little heat... using pellets generates more heat...... 

Check this thread out....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...x-mod-for-the-amnps-and-the-mes30#post_862351

Dave


----------



## danzguy

Bud Lite, you did this thread three years ago, do you have any updates in that time? Just curious if you have refined this mechanism?

I have a new MES30 and just did my third smoking, today. I was curious about using the chip filler hole for an offset smoker and I'm so happy to have your plans to work from. Thank you and I'm impressed with what you have done.

I'm still curious, have you refined the process over the years?  Thanks for your response!


----------



## goose57

I used a AMNS pellet only in my MES30 and smoked 20#s of cheese in early May w/no electricity. Temp never went of above 72 degrees.came out great.

Now that outside temps are below 70 I'm going to do another 30#s soon. (Swiss, provalone, and hot pepper.)

Ron


----------



## smokersteve7879

I just smoked some cheese yesterday with the AMNPS inside my MES30 and had to pull it after about 2 hours because the temp was getting way to high, 115° when I pulled them. They had a nice smoke hue to them but I really want to control the temp better. I'm planning on building me a side box to put the AMNPS in a few feet away and pipe it in through the chip loader to see if that helps.


----------



## jrod62

SmokerSteve7879 said:


> I just smoked some cheese yesterday with the AMNPS inside my MES30 and had to pull it after about 2 hours because the temp was getting way to high, 115° when I pulled them. They had a nice smoke hue to them but I really want to control the temp better. I'm planning on building me a side box to put the AMNPS in a few feet away and pipe it in through the chip loader to see if that helps.


Here what some have done to put the AMNPS in for a side smoke box.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/127921


----------



## rickyldd

Try filling an old pan full of ice in the smoker to cool while you are smoking.


----------



## rbpinney

I got an AMAZN smoke generator and it doesn't do so good in the MES.  The MES web site mentions the issue and recommends pulling the chip loading tube out and oull the chip tray out a little.  The only way I got it to smoke completely is crack the door open.  That's ok for cold smoking, but not so good if you are thinking of using it to replace loading chips.
I first tried the tin can and soldering iron.  The iron burned out after 3 sessions.
I plan to cruz this site for more ideas.


----------



## chrisblunck

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newestpost/127921

Check out this thread!  It will solve your AMNS smoker problems.


----------



## daveomak

RBPinney said:


> I got an AMAZN smoke generator and it doesn't do so good in the MES. The MES web site mentions the issue and recommends pulling the chip loading tube out and oull the chip tray out a little. The only way I got it to smoke completely is crack the door open. That's ok for cold smoking, but not so good if you are thinking of using it to replace loading chips.
> I first tried the tin can and soldering iron. The iron burned out after 3 sessions.
> I plan to cruz this site for more ideas.


Do you keep the exhaust wide open ????  You shouldn't have to  open the door if you do that, unless the racks are full or trays and/or foil is covering the racks...   Dave


----------



## rbpinney

Yep.  Wide open.
I think I am going to go with the mail box idea.  I need to smoke 4 big salmon filets this weekend.  The pix will come next week.  I still need to upload the pix from doing jerky out of eye of round.
Smoke on!


----------



## smokershawn73

What's a MES?


----------



## jkc64

Smokershawn73 said:


> What's a MES?


Masterbuilt Electric Smoker


----------



## rolling smk bbq

I must say this is a great idea. I will have to do one my self, thanx for the information


----------



## brianbray

Here is my take on the external smoke generator. After multiple other iterations I found that I did not need a soldering iron, did not need a venturi, and did not need direct air injection. I also did not need to cut anything, drill anything, weld, or even bend. I can now build an external generator from off the shelf parts and the tools I need are a hammer and nail, used to poke holes in the bottom of the chamber. 

This design drafts fine on its own and produces low temperature smoke. The biggest problem that I have had was with trying to smoke at very low temperatures. If the weather is such that condensation happens in the smoker and you have not done something to increase the airflow, you will get a nasty acrid smoke. At higher smoker temperatures (heat from the smoker's burner) like 200 degrees, it drafts especially well. 

The example shown here is a smallish unit. It works with bigger burn chambers and burns for hours. 

There are a few tricks. I use only small split wood. I pack the chamber as tightly as possible because if you pack it loosely it is more likely to go out. As you are loading the chamber, shake and tap it on the floor to ensure that it is well packed. Light it with a propane torch and take time to make sure that it is burning well all across the bottom. Using this method and green summer wood, I am getting complete burns, often without even charcoal left. Pull the assembly and shake it mid burn if you happen to pass the smoker mid burn.

In the picture I have a basket holding the burn chamber on but I don't do this anymore. I do make sure that I have a stock pot under the chamber in case it falls.

You can actually fill the chamber and the pipe above it with chips to extend the burn time. The chips only burn where the air drafts in. 

Brian [email protected] 

Materials- Martini Shaker $2 from thrift stores. EMT pipe union from home improvement store $4 (?). Exhaust pipe elbow from auto parts store $5 (?) In this picture I have a martini shaker top jammed into the smoker and the elbow happens to fit perfectly into that. If I were starting from scratch I would start by buying the elbow and pipe union, then go looking for martini shakers. An even simpler design is to skip the pipe union and do what you need to do to attach the shaker to the elbow. If you do it that way you can load the chamber by dropping wood through the pipe and shaking it into place but I do like being able to take this one apart.

There is a computer fan in the picture... I have used this to suck air (smoke) out of the top of the smoker to avoid the low draft condensation problem detailed above. Any computer fan and 12V power supply will do the job and although there is a speed control on the one pictured here, it is not needed. Just set the fan on top of the smoker and slide it over the whole until it pulls to your satisfaction. I have also hung one of these fans inside the smoker to circulate the smoke but I am not sure that there is really any benefit to that. Fan- $2 from a computer recycler Power supply $2 from a computer recycler.














DSCN8663.JPG



__ brianbray
__ Sep 29, 2013


















DSCN8618.JPG



__ brianbray
__ Sep 29, 2013


----------



## natef

lets revive a zombie thread.

I started building one this weekend off of the pictures that Brian sent me over a year ago. I have modified it a little and will post pictures up later. I see that you have a "basket" holding the lower section of the shaker on. have you ran into problems with it falling off at temp? or was it just a precaution?


----------



## ggrib

Sorry I'm just catching up.... Does an ANMPS generate too much hear to just use one and be done with it?


----------



## brianbray

It takes quite a bit of heat to char wood. You can test for yourself with an empty smoker and experiment with sawdust or whatever. You could also try some kind of more efficient tray, aluminum that set right on the heating element maybe. 

I didn't really try hard because I build a lot of hacks anyway. 

Brian Bray 541-521-1213


----------



## brianbray

Another thing to consider- you could use a different heat source inside of the box. For example, a bunson burner under a tin can.


----------



## brianbray

I have since eliminated the basket by drilling some holes and securing the fittings with small screws. The stainless is not easy to drill but it can be done.


----------



## brianbray

Nathan- I have a broken MES for you and the mailbox mod shown in this thread looks like a great mod, especially with a computer fan to help the draft at the top.

-Uncle Brian


----------



## geoffchef

For those of us less mechanically inclined, has anybody tried Bradley's cold smoke generator on a MES?


----------



## hank2000

I have not tried it.  But I have a MES cold smoke kit I use for hot and cold smoking works pretty good.  I am going to get a pellet tray from Todd for smoking cheese and bacon


----------



## geoffchef

I have a feeling I'm going to be placing an order or two once I get my smoker.


----------



## geoffchef

Still leaning towards the MES because the Bradley seems kind of small inside. The racks are only 11" x 13" - couldn't get too many ribs in there!


----------



## natef

So I did some concept proofing and building in the garage last night and came put together a very basic and very crude smoke generator. I used a shaker from goodwill $5, a $9.00 elbow from Home depot as well as an assortment of piping from home depot. my total bill was $19.00 and that included a brand new clean paint bucket. I also picked up a couple little kids fans for 1.19 each.

what I was wanting to do was make sure that I could get it to work easily and create a good amount of smoke before adapting it into a larger smoker (thus the bucket) while at the same time see if there are any bugs I will have to work out before I spend more money.

it worked phenomenally. I played around a bit with the kids fans as far as placement but once I got them where I wanted they created a great  a nice pull of the smoke out of the tube and was just enough to push it up and out of the bucket while still not pushing so much out that it lost the ability to be enveloped in smoke.

what I did figure out is that I will need to modify the shaker some. The screen on mine was integrated into the lid.  I am going to have to cut that out. so that I can reload the chamber easier. once it was going it became near impossible to separate the 2. I had messaged back and forth with Brian about that and when I went out to check it the two parts were locked solid. It took a decent whack with the hammer to separate it and if I had hot coals in it when this happened it would have been a mess and a fire danger. I also had an idea to just weld on some bars to use as handles on the top portion and the lower portion of the can so that I could twist them apart but after talking with Brian about it I think I will just load it through the top in the future with that screen cut out.

here are a couple pictures of the set up. super cheap and produced an awesome amount of smoke.

 













20150923_205923-22.jpg



__ natef
__ Sep 24, 2015






(for some reason it wont let me rotate the image)













20150923_205816.jpg



__ natef
__ Sep 24, 2015


----------



## rckcsgrv

So much work. I just bought an A-MAZE-N 12" tube pellet smoker on ebay for $30.  Have used it for months and have stopped adding wood thru the side chute cuz it generates smoke for hours. COLD SMOKE....load tube about 1/2 full and fill the water pan with ice. Don't let the cheese or the smoker get much over 95 degrees.  If it does just open the door - get more ice - let it cool - or just call it good  remove the cheese. *  Do not cold smoke on a hot day. *

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....H0.TRS0&_nkw=a-maze-n+pellet+smoker&_sacat=0


----------



## natef

Those are cool and all (and I will probably buy one)... but what's the fun in using something off the shelf? The backyard engineer in me says there has to be a more complicated, garage manufactured way of doing things that will end up with a better (hopefully) way of doing things that can be replicated without having to order anything online or that can be built by parts you have laying around the shop/garage/yard....


----------



## chef k-dude

Rickyldd said:


> Try filling an old pan full of ice in the smoker to cool while you are smoking.


A great idea. In fact you could put the ice directly in the drip pan at the bottom of the MES and it would drain out of the tube at the rear. Add a piece of plastic flexible tubing to divert the draining water if you cant put the smoker where water dripping would be OK. The airflow up through the box would carry some of the coolness from the bottom.

Duly noted for when I build my design.


----------



## chef k-dude

BrianBray said:


> Another thing to consider- you could use a different heat source inside of the box. For example, a bunson burner under a tin can.


Has anyone thought of using a Sterno can with a small pan hovering over it for an external cold smoker heat source?


----------



## chef k-dude

I have a couple fans like this:













fan.jpg



__ chef k-dude
__ Sep 28, 2015






And a controller like this I use to slow down a coffee grinder as well as a hand held immersion blender:













speed control.jpg



__ chef k-dude
__ Sep 28, 2015






I saw earlier in this thread where this idea was used, only his was 12V and salvaged from a computer salvage. I just happen to have these fans and could easily use one for this.

I think a little weather stripping around the edge of the fan might help keep it from vibrating off the vent port opening on top of the MES.  Of course duct tape is always an option. The fan control obviously could regulate the airflow. Once you have air moving, if it's not windy, there may be a natural draw.

That makes a pull instead of a push system. Then I could use almost anything to direct smoke in to the chip loading port.

Wheels are turning. I'm a metal fabricator...and this is definitely in my wheelhouse!

I WILL cold smoke


----------



## walta

Chef K-Dude please be aware the speed controller you have posted is designed to work with “universal motors” that have brushes.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_motor

The fan shown is induction motor, no brushes. In theory it should not work, If the motor has much load it would not work, but since the load is a fan sometimes you can get away with it.

Something like this may be a better choice.

http://www.acinfinity.com/fan-power...nBnAKu9OngD4aHj0udHLuxNGPwAiGNKFYEBoCqInw_wcB

Walta


----------



## dr k

Chef K-Dude said:


> I have a couple fans like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fan.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chef k-dude
> __ Sep 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a controller like this I use to slow down a coffee grinder as well as a hand held immersion blender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speed control.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ chef k-dude
> __ Sep 28, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw earlier in this thread where this idea was used, only his was 12V and salvaged from a computer salvage. I just happen to have these fans and could easily use one for this.
> 
> I think a little weather stripping around the edge of the fan might help keep it from vibrating off the vent port opening on top of the MES.  Of course duct tape is always an option. The fan control obviously could regulate the airflow. Once you have air moving, if it's not windy, there may be a natural draw.
> 
> That makes a pull instead of a push system. Then I could use almost anything to direct smoke in to the chip loading port.
> 
> Wheels are turning. I'm a metal fabricator...and this is definitely in my wheelhouse!
> 
> I WILL cold smoke


Or maybe the Venturi effect on the top exhaust vent (a straight pipe/stack coming off the vent with a splice into it at the bottom pointing upward like an upside down y.  Putting a fan off the branch blowing up the stack, drawing air out of the smoker, keeping the fan from getting into smoke residue.)

-Kurt


----------



## daricksta

So this is a revived dead thread? OK.

I use my AMNPS for cold smoking. Todd Johnson suggested that I place 2 jugs of frozen water inside my MES 30 to keep the heat down. Burning wood pellets do generate heat. I still found when cold smoking cheese they'd still melt somewhat onto the rack tines. To fix that I bought some Q-MATZ from Todd. Haven't done any cold smoking yet this year but I plan to within two weeks and I'll start a new thread to report how it turned out.

What I like about using the AMNPS is that I didn't need to buy a separate piece of equipment from Masterbuilt that I then had to connect to my smoker. My experience so far has been that it's harder to keep the AMNPS lit during cold smokes but the smoke it produces is more than enough over the 2-4 hour cold smoking time.


----------



## smokin phil

BrianBray said:


> Nathan- I have a broken MES for you and the mailbox mod shown in this thread looks like a great mod, especially with a computer fan to help the draft at the top.
> 
> 
> -Uncle Brian




Broken MES???? Such a thing does not exist, unless it has been run over by some large vehicle.


----------



## brianbray

I use a pull fan. I've used controllers and I've tried just blowing across the top vent (venturi). I usually just let the smoke blow through through the fan and I slide the fan so that it is partially over the hole to control flow. All of these work. I've never ruined one of these $2 fans because of smoke going through then but I break them all the time by dropping them. I keep meaning to get some magnets to hold them in place.


----------



## hoity toit

Beer-B-Q said:


> It appears we have a budding group of Inventors here at SMF...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should have our own Research and Development Division...


Yep, you got that right. Idle time is the mother of invention.. I think this is going to be a long long thread...


----------



## brianbray

I misread that as "long,bong thread." Wait! I have and idea!


----------



## chef k-dude

walta said:


> Chef K-Dude please be aware the speed controller you have posted is designed to work with “universal motors” that have brushes.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_motor
> 
> The fan shown is induction motor, no brushes. In theory it should not work, If the motor has much load it would not work, but since the load is a fan sometimes you can get away with it.
> 
> Something like this may be a better choice.
> 
> http://www.acinfinity.com/fan-power...nBnAKu9OngD4aHj0udHLuxNGPwAiGNKFYEBoCqInw_wcB
> 
> Walta


Thanks Walta, that's a good heads up. I would not have found that out until bench testing. I appreciate the controller recommendation too, not very expensive.


----------



## chef k-dude

Dr K said:


> Or maybe the Venturi effect on the top exhaust vent (a straight pipe/stack coming off the vent with a splice into it at the bottom pointing upward like an upside down y.  Putting a fan off the branch blowing up the stack, drawing air out of the smoker, keeping the fan from getting into smoke residue.)
> 
> -Kurt


Now THATS getting your head in to it!


----------



## chef k-dude

BrianBray said:


> I use a pull fan. I've used controllers and I've tried just blowing across the top vent (venturi). I usually just let the smoke blow through through the fan and I slide the fan so that it is partially over the hole to control flow. All of these work. I've never ruined one of these $2 fans because of smoke going through then but I break them all the time by dropping them. I keep meaning to get some magnets to hold them in place.


A brilliantly simple solution.


----------



## chef k-dude

BrianBray said:


> I misread that as "long,bong thread." Wait! I have and idea!















smoker.jpg



__ chef k-dude
__ Oct 5, 2015






Some of the devices these days are not far off from some of the power hitters I remember from back in my youthful days. It would be hilarious to see someone DIY the "Tokemaster Classic 18" cold smoker" though!

As yes...those were they days...waaayy back then...yep...long gone days...


----------



## windsblow

Watching


----------



## brianbray

I live in Oregon. Retail pot became legal yesterday. Imagine that.


----------



## chef k-dude

BrianBray said:


> I live in Oregon. Retail pot became legal yesterday. Imagine that.


Wonder of anyone will be cannabis smoking any meats? They seem to make everything else out of the stuff...candy, beer, butter, cookies. Maybe it's time for some "Afghan Smoked Green Whole Chickens"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way I wont be trying my cold smoke experiment for a while. Need to do some more research on recipes and methods and time is hard to find right now.


----------



## smoking pollock

I have smoked a lot of cheese in my MES. I have used the smoke pistol or the add on attachment cold smoker MES recommends. Smoke pistol needs a lot of cleaning during use. The MES attachment works better. I have smoked a lot of cheese with both. Someone asked about turning on the element. No do not use heat. The smoke producers do not create much heat.

Smoking Pollock


----------

